# Futbol: America vs. Cruz Azul (America pulls off win!)



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

We all know futbol is huge here...

..Soooo, who saw the game last night between America and Cruz Azul? 

I cannot.believe what I had saw!!!

Phenomenal job by America even though im no fan



Edit: Mexico is futbol.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

ehw23 said:


> We all know futbol is huge here...
> 
> ..Soooo, who saw the game last night between America and Cruz Azul?
> 
> ...


I was at Estadio Azteca for the entire 90 minutes of regulation, the two 15 minute extra periods and the penalty shots, last night. What a match. Cruz Azul blew the lead and could not handle the pressure for the 110k people there. They were ahead and never should have given up the first goal and much less the second. I have come to love futbol in the many years I have lived here. There were very few of us there for Cruz Azul. I despise America almost as much as UNAM!!!


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have come to enjoy futbol as much as college football. Last night's game was one for the books. I was really thinking America could not win as it looked like Cruz Azul had better control of the ball and was executing better. The red card surely didn't help America out, but at the end when they scored that first goal it seemed as the crowd really got into the game and America took the momentum to score in the last couple of seconds. 

I thought the goalie for Cruz Azul was doing an excellent job, but I don't know what happened in the penalty shots. I am a big fan of Club America, and I enjoyed the win, but Cruz Azul had the championship in the bag and relaxed. It cost them dearly. I will be watching next season to see how America does.

The games of the season I never miss is Club America vs. Guadalajara Chivas. I never bet on the games because I am afraid I will jinx America. My friends and family talk up the games so much between the two it becomes a rivalry game in my house every year. With Club America winning the championship I get the honor of rubbing it in. I can't wait for next season, as long as the Chivas don't perform better then Club America.

Felicidades Club America !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

PanamaJack said:


> I was at Estadio Azteca for the entire 90 minutes of regulation, the two 15 minute extra periods and the penalty shots, last night. What a match. Cruz Azul blew the lead and could not handle the pressure for the 110k people there. They were ahead and never should have given up the first goal and much less the second. I have come to love futbol in the many years I have lived here. There were very few of us there for Cruz Azul. I despise America almost as much as UNAM!!!


I have come to appreciate and recognize futbol is def a huge part of mexico here...so i learn to lioe it and watch it when convenient or during tournament time. 

Cruz azul hadnt won in 19yrs..they didnt deserve it last nite either

what a game!


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Who got paid off to throw that game?

Disgusting display by Cruz Azul starting in the second half. They were giving it away. Passes to no one etc.

Reminds me of wrestling in the old days. FIXED


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

RPBHaas said:


> Who got paid off to throw that game?
> 
> Disgusting display by Cruz Azul starting in the second half. They were giving it away. Passes to no one etc.
> 
> Reminds me of wrestling in the old days. FIXED



I toohad a thought on it being fixed but sequence of events doesnt add up.
Also..when the corner kick was given and the goalie headed it in..and it deflected off cruz azul to make it an autogol....i was sure it was a legit game. Cruz azul did seem like they didnt want it


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

I bleed red and blue so I was upset that Cruz Azul lost but no one realizes how hard it is to play in front of close to 100,000 fans that are yelling, throwing things, calling your family members names, etc, etc. 

Not making excuses, but during this Clausura, America finished the regular standing in second behind los Tigres and Cruz Azul was in in fifth. America had the better team this time around.

Nevertheless, I agree Cruz Azul played terribly in the second half. 

Regarding the penalty shots. Try kicking a ball from 12 yards hard enough to beat a goalie. If Cristiano Ronaldo and others miss under pressure, it is understandable they would at this level as well.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

This seems to be an annual event for Cruz Azul. The trite phrase "Snatching defeat out of the jaws of victory!" applies. Even when they finish first in the season, they lose in the finals. ¡Fuerte Santos!


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Must go down as one of the greatest futbol games in history..given the circumstances also!


----------

